# ¿ Que tipo de diodo zener es la placa de metal ?



## VICK97 (Feb 12, 2019)

*¿ A*lguien sabe que tipo de diodo zener es la placa de metal  que tiene un circulo que dice on sk 1837 0340 *? E*s de una pcm *,* necesito cambiarlo, ayuda por*_*favor.


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Feb 12, 2019)

Hola, cómo sabes que es un diodo Zener?
Por la descripción parece ser un 2SK1837.
Lo has medido?
Que función tiene en la placa?


----------



## capitanp (Feb 12, 2019)

eso parece un fusible rearmable


----------



## sergiot (Feb 13, 2019)

Es un zener de protección por inversión de polaridad, las pcm de Chrysler suelen traerlo, es de 24V 5A


----------

